

Porting an OpenGL application to the web - avsaro
http://ehsanakhgari.org/blog/2012-01-25/porting-opengl-application-web

======
DrCatbox
I got around 60fps, very good considering I get the same from kivy.

Interesting concept, now if we could port SDL somehow...

------
rorrr
I get an antivurus warning on the demo page:

HTML/Crypted.Gen

